# second IGF-LR3 cycle



## boes83 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm planning to start my second igf cycle on monday. Previous cycle was 6 weeks of 50mcg eod in combination with some test and tren. After a pause of 4 weeks I now wanted to start a new cycle on monday. I'm currently on dboll, test and deca. Is 50mcg still good or should I increase the dose?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

How did you find it 1st time round.


----------



## boes83 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well I shoot it 30 mins prewo and the pump was amazing. Also got a bit leaner, but I'll think that it is someting you have to use on a regular basis to benefit from the real efects


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

boes83 said:


> Well I shoot it 30 mins prewo and the pump was amazing. Also got a bit leaner, but I'll think that it is someting you have to use on a regular basis to benefit from the real efects


Well I am now using 100mcg 30 min Pre work out and body shape is changing and appear leaner ,I am doing 30day cycle shot eod then take 30 days off then repeat,


----------

